# GAIJIN V FUUJIN Jap Show Challenge



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Well Guys with all the recent hype about my car going to do this and going to do that.

Major news papers getting involved as well.

Why not make it a Jap Show to remember for the European and World GTR scene.

I am very confident in The Gaijin capabilities.

I have been told Fuujin will be running at the Jap show this week end and running on meth.

So i recon its about time to get it on GAIJIN V FUUJIN head to head.

I have 100% respect for the FUUJIN who did hold the European record before the GAIJIN took it.

This is not a nob waving contest its just a challenge between the two cars and drivers.

The best of 3 on the lights at Jap Show.

I will be there and ready R33 V R33.

Will you take this challenge Andy It would be the talking of the GTR world for years to come?

Mick.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Ohhhh nice Fuujin on meth.... shit has got real!!! Good luck man, damn the UK being on the other side of the world, all going well there is going to be some VERY impressive GTR racing.

Would love to see one of the news articles!


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

ooh, sounds like a decent head to head to me. :thumbsup:
I hope someone gets a bloody good pic of the launch...


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Heads up racing, now your talking!!! :clap::clap:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

This sounds like a day NOT to be missed!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

If it happens, that'll be an awesome sight ! Shame I can't be there - I'll just wait for the call with Mick shouting and screaming down the phone if / when he runs that 7 !


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

This would be great to see, sadly i won`t be there. Good luck to both drivers.:clap:


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

Good man Mick, sounds like this weekends gonna be one to remember :thumbsup: cant wait.


----------



## mandhdrijfhout (Mar 13, 2006)

Wow Fujin on Meths did'nt see that coming . After all that :blahblah: about being on the same foot as the old HKS Skyline & "GTR PRO CLASS RULES"

This sounds like a event not to be missed . Two low 8 second GTR's on the track at the same time ..:clap:

Good Luck to both teams.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

God I am gutted I can't make it now. :bawling: :bawling: :bawling:

Sorry Mick & Rob, but my £ is on Pink. 

Good luck to both cars and drives. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :bowdown1:


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

hope this happens, cant wait!


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*GTR*

*Fuujin runs on Petrol - Sunoco Max NOS, not Methanol.*

Looking forward to seeing everyone at the track again this weekend if things go to plan in the preparations this week.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Good luck Andy, really gutted I won't be there like I said i would at JAE. 

Anyway, in the imortal words of your mate Glen, *"Go for it my son!" * :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Andy Barnes said:


> *Fuujin runs on Petrol - Sunoco Max NOS, not Methanol.*
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone at the track again this weekend if things go to plan in the preparations this week.
> 
> ...


Ahh sorry Andy I was mislead. See you at the weekend and all the very best of luck to you.

Mick.


----------



## T04Z GTR (Dec 8, 2008)

Kool cant wait to see the results...

Best of luck to both Cars/Drivers...:thumbsup:


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Mick, Andy what's the arrangements for Sunday for your cars?

Will the POD be letting the crowd know in advance and giving your runs an allocated time slot and extra track prep etc.. together with some good commentary.

Hope so, as I for one have been wating a long time for this - even if you guys don't manage to run side by side it'll be great to see both cars at the event.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Good luck Andy and Mick. Can't wait to watch this head to head. What a great way to end the HKS Series.


.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

That's now made me wish I'd booked up to come to the show  
Best of luck to both drivers, should be a quality pairing


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Cliff J said:


> That's now made me wish I'd booked up to come to the show
> Best of luck to both drivers, should be a quality pairing


You can come with us. Paying on the gate...Sunday only though as I cannot make Saturday.

Jeff


.


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

will both cars still be alive sunday?:nervous::runaway:

sounds like it should be an interesting weekend.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Good luck to both you guys

did you change the cage spec Mick ?


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Ludders said:


> You can come with us. Paying on the gate...Sunday only though as I cannot make Saturday.
> 
> Jeff
> 
> ...


Thanks Jeff, that's a nice offer ta, sadly I'm now booked in with the wife for lots of deep joy at Wycombes Eden shopping centre


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Cliff J said:


> Thanks Jeff, that's a nice offer ta, sadly I'm now booked in with the wife for lots of deep joy at Wycombes Eden shopping centre


PMSL:chuckle::chuckle:

Surely it must be cheaper to go drag racing and break something!!


.


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

best of luck to both drivers


----------



## muzzer2002 (Oct 10, 2007)

all the best guys for the weekend 

dont want to put a damper on u mick or andy 
but i no u guys want to be the quickest and hold the record 
are you racing to the proper pro rules and to spec clasifications 

as i dont want to see any of u guys hurt or even a record taken away due to rule breachs 

as i no the cages are a diff spec the lower time you get etc 
but cant find any clarification 

plus id also like to no just out of intrest for a saftey side of things what is required for say a 7 sec car compared to say a 8

so if anyone has any links id be intrested


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

muzzer2002 said:


> all the best guys for the weekend
> 
> dont want to put a damper on u mick or andy
> but i no u guys want to be the quickest and hold the record
> ...


This is where you will find everything you need.
http://www.msauk.org/custom/asp/home/default.asp



.


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

NO mick or myself today, ive literally just got home from the workshop and this is the 2nd time this week i have finished around 5am, I need sleep.

Game on for tomorrow though

See you there

Nite.


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

tweenierob said:


> NO mick or myself today, ive literally just got home from the workshop and this is the 2nd time this week i have finished around 5am, I need sleep.
> 
> Game on for tomorrow though
> 
> ...


rob you must have shares in red bull to be able to stay awake working that late


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Early nite at hotel, cars outside ready for action....

Andy run 8.4 today but didnt run full track from what ive been told by the guys at the hotel. Should be a good match, just hope the geaebox takes our changes.

Cant wait to get out in mine also!!

Also be good to see a certain blue car out after my other 5am efforts

Rob


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

i hope all is effort pays off! 
good luck tomorrow!


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

im heading to pod tomorrow and im not gonna lie to you im actually SERIOUSLY EXCITED!!!

kev


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

I cant sleep lol


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

i would imagine you are far more excited than i am lol

rob its days like tommorow that convince me i dont want to sell my car, and i shall sacrifice whatever i can, to kill a few more clutches yet....:bowdown1:

kev:thumbsup:

What time does racing start in the morning???


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

just had the call - 760atw and 580ibft that'll do nicely for tomorrow.... haven't driven the car in months have to get some practice on route lol!


----------



## gspot10 (Sep 20, 2007)

*my moneys on gajin*

my moneys on mick and rob with the GAJIN!!!!!

seen this few weeks ago in ireland what a monster!!!
would love to see this!

hope the gear box holds


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

I should imagine Andy will have thrown some serious time and effort at his car given the expectations. I just hope both cars get good clean runs and no problems.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

yeah i agree a good fair fight is what its all about, a good head to head with no problems would be an amazing sight.


----------



## Ed. (Apr 21, 2006)

Fuujin has done some mid to low 8's today, all I know. Tomorrow should be fun


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

game on!!


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

best luck rob!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

blue34 said:


> I just hope both cars get good clean runs and no problems.


That would be awesome, best of luck to both.

Rob


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Its certainly going to be a challenge. Mick maybe has the speed edge but Mr Barnes launches so well, class act, although he's a bit out of practice. Might all come down to reaction time at the lights!

Wish I was there, not here............ :bawling:

With my car.................. :bawling: :bawling:

DaveG


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*new record??*

good luck guys hope problem free day.go on mick you can do it:clap::clap:


----------



## bashman40 (Feb 16, 2007)

opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

just got home from pod, 'problem free' is not a great way to describe today with regards to any cars.

mick and TRracing did get a very good result,:clap: i will let them tell you all the details.

kev


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

come on then is a 7 sec announcement "immenent" - i bloody hope so as cant take any more sodding email build ups any more promising that it's going to happen - it's been 2 years already !!!! 

do i need to change my signature now then & htl theirs on the you tube vids?

How did andy get on today?


As for running in the HKS competition 
How was leon in the Supra ?
FWD class was going to the wire - with 3 having a chance to win the title - who won ?


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

*Some Pod results*

I'm informed:

Ludders broke gearbox (again, back luck Jeff) :chairshot
Tweeny snapped cam belt (bad luck Tweeny, warranty claim against Tuner?) :chairshot
Mick broke gearbox (again, bad luck Mick, but you are pushing the boundary)
Johnny broke gearbox (again, but Holli this time, bad luck Johnny)
Malcom lost against Roy in eliminators, he gave him a chance by running 2WD  (Don't worry Malcolm, everyone does it sometimes!) 
Roy won Street Class in his MR2 (top job Roy, welcome reward for your efforts) :thumbsup:
Mr Barnes struggled (more time needed Andy?) :sadwavey:
Mr Begley did the job, but we can all let him tell you all about it. :bowdown1:

Big effort everyone, hats off to you all!

DaveG


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

sitting on the other side of the globe waiting for Mick to post...............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
c'mon Mick...what did it run?


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

What he said +1


----------



## TJB (Nov 23, 2007)

+2...................................


(hiya George)


Lee.


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

TJB said:


> +2...................................
> 
> 
> (hiya George)
> ...



Hey buddy. May as well have a chat whilst we are waiting opcorn:opcorn: Are you going to York this Sunday?


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Just got back, 8.1 with no gas and 1.40 60ft. Nitrous on and 8.2 with 1.38.60ft but mick shifted 2nd to 4th. Logs show a shocking time delay getting back on song from the misshift but bottom line we didnt better 8.1.
Last run stripped 3rd gear lol.
I snapped a cambelt after my best 1\8 mile ever. 
Shame we never got a side by side with andy, but with no gearbox in ours and andy with a blown engine it just wasnt meant to be. 
Although the 60fts were bad, the track was unprepped all day which is understandable to keep breakages to a minimum i guess? 

I feel for ludders, he would have easily cleaned up today, at least he got to run and our 5am finish working on his car almost paid off.

Time attack snett? Lol


----------



## Conrad (Jul 29, 2004)

Good results under the circumstances, it will come very soooooon!  Good to catch up today


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

tweenierob said:


> Just got back, 8.1 with no gas and 1.40 60ft. Nitrous on and 8.2 with 1.38.60ft but mick shifted 2nd to 4th. Logs show a shocking time delay getting back on song from the misshift but bottom line we didnt better 8.1.
> Last run stripped 3rd gear lol.
> I snapped a cambelt after my best 1\8 mile ever.
> Shame we never got a side by side with andy, but with no gearbox in ours and andy with a blown engine it just wasnt meant to be.
> ...


just got to say i dissagree about ludders cleaned up cause without our issue johnny mckeown was running 9.4s with 1.36 60 fts so i think we would have cleaned up to be honest but thats my opinion and thats yours but we were quickest street car this year cleaned up to be 3x hks street champions roll on next year let try 4


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

all the late nights obviously not paying of rob lol:clap::flame:


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

tweenierob said:


> Just got back, 8.1 with no gas and 1.40 60ft. Nitrous on and 8.2 with 1.38.60ft but mick shifted 2nd to 4th. Logs show a shocking time delay getting back on song from the misshift but bottom line we didnt better 8.1.
> Last run stripped 3rd gear lol.
> I snapped a cambelt after my best 1\8 mile ever.
> Shame we never got a side by side with andy, but with no gearbox in ours and andy with a blown engine it just wasnt meant to be.
> ...


snapped cam belt not the first time is it rob


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

After all the biggest willy chat, the 7 never came. No offence but why do u always set yourselves up for a massive fail when u could keep quiet, rockup and impress people!

Out of interest rob, how'd u manage to snap a cambelt? Didn't u also snap one on the lemon?


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

8.16 is a bloody good time at this time of year on a HKS track - unlucky in relation to the gear box. seems low 8's are there now though well & truly.

For christ sake stop saying you are going to do a 7 EVERY time you are about to take the car out though  creates a pile of pressue and hype for you guys & to be honest it gets boring - how many threads in the last 2 years ?? - just turn up & do it 

Even more pressue to run consistent 7's when you finally get into them

Even better enter the HKS series next year & run a 7 lined up with the rest of us - it's one thing to do a 7 not giving a monkies about reaction times & no pressure at all - it's something else to do them when you know you have to be away from the lights really quick against a similar timed car :nervous:

Shame Andy had hassles today, still a bloody good weekend in relation to 8.4 etc when he has not driven the car for ages & ages.

Be great in 2010 to see several UK cars in the 7's


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

bayside gtr said:


> just got to say i dissagree about ludders cleaned up cause without our issue johnny mckeown was running 9.4s with 1.36 60 fts so i think we would have cleaned up to be honest but thats my opinion and thats yours but we were quickest street car this year cleaned up to be 3x hks street champions roll on next year let try 4


I didnt say he would be faster than johnny?

Johnny was broken so ludders could have run 12's and still cleaned up, pretty straight forward really..



> After all the biggest willy chat, the 7 never came. No offence but why do u always set yourselves up for a massive fail when u could keep quiet, rockup and impress people!
> 
> Out of interest rob, how'd u manage to snap a cambelt? Didn't u also snap one on the lemon?


No willy waving at all, we went to run a 7 and it didnt happen? had the box of held who knows? Like i said 'bottom line we only ran 8.1' 
I never had a belt snap on the lemon, i never built the lemon engine. IN fact ive never had one snap full stop.
I hit the gas and it snapped, cams and crank turn freely.

Unfortunately you have to do late nights when you have customers to put first.

I need a week with my family to catch up so time attack is out.

Rob


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

trackday addict said:


> 8.16 is a bloody good time at this time of year on a HKS track - unlucky in relation to the gear box. seems low 8's are there now though well & truly.
> 
> For christ sake stop saying you are going to do a 7 EVERY time you are about to take the car out though  creates a pile of pressue and hype for you guys & to be honest it gets boring - how many threads in the last 2 years ?? - just turn up & do it
> 
> ...


I get your point, at the end of the day we are european champions for a reason but that elusive 7 just aint happening.

Why wasnt you there today john?

Rob


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

bayside gtr said:


> snapped cam belt not the first time is it rob


That sort of comment not needed here go take it somewhere else!


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

tweenierob said:


> I didnt say he would be faster than johnny?
> 
> Johnny was broken so ludders could have run 12's and still cleaned up, pretty straight forward really..
> 
> ...


so wot about roy ashby who won with very low 10s ludders would have beat him 2 i dont think, if all cars were working properly then i still think we had the quickest car in street today with some in reserve. jeff had problems from the start he even said to us it was not running perfect.wot happened to the lemon then on its last outing just out of interest did a pulley come of or did i hear wrong


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

STrange, I was always under the impression that u built the lemon! 

As for your belt snapping, what belt was it, any idea why? It's very rare you hear of a belt on a new engine just "snapping"


----------



## gspot10 (Sep 20, 2007)

seems to me there is alot of jealousy here and seem to be trying to be smart and to be honest just bein a--holes!!!!



just keyboard warriors



maybe if you's get your facts right first before talking crap!!!


----------



## chovden (Oct 16, 2003)

tweenierob said:


> I get your point, at the end of the day we are european champions for a reason but that elusive 7 just aint happening.
> 
> Why wasnt you there today john?
> 
> Rob



Out of interest what series did you win to become the champion?
Did not think the car had done to many events this year due to the gearbox problems


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

gspot10 said:


> seems to me there is alot of jealousy here and seem to be trying to be smart and to be honest just bein a--holes!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, and you are???


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

minifreak said:


> After all the biggest willy chat, the 7 never came. No offence but why do u always set yourselves up for a massive fail when u could keep quiet, rockup and impress people!
> 
> Out of interest rob, how'd u manage to snap a cambelt? Didn't u also snap one on the lemon?


i wouldn't say 8.1 is a 'massive fail'. Some people actually perform better under pressure so putting themselves 'out there' is not an issue.

what makes me scratch my head is Rob is saying the track wasn't there and RK runs 1.36 on radials in a street car...that is a bit odd.

well done to all those who raced and hope all the breakages are quickly rectified. To those shouting from the sidelines...a little respect would be nice...or get out there and do better.


----------



## gspot10 (Sep 20, 2007)

minifreak said:


> Sorry, and you are???





a gtroc member.


what is with all the bitching?

you just jealous???


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Funny who is trying to belittle our efforts, but what is also funny is taking 5 mins away from the forum and coming back with a clear head.
Getting into slagging matches is for kids, i played in the playground a few weeks back... Funnily enough steve it was one of your old customers who rang me and called me an idiot for posting like i did, he had a very good point!. 

8.1 on a non prepped surface with no nitrous is good enough for me, likewise another one of my customers in his daily driver broke into the 9's today... ive never seen a smile like it!!

Thats what its all about, not snidey comments or forum rows... cars winning is what its about.

Rob


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

gspot10 said:


> a gtroc member.
> 
> 
> what is with all the bitching?
> ...


a better comeback would have been..."im the g-spot...clearly you have no idea of what or where that is"


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

Red R Racing said:


> i wouldn't say 8.1 is a 'massive fail'. Some people actually perform better under pressure so putting themselves 'out there' is not an issue.
> 
> what makes me scratch my head is Rob is saying the track wasn't there and RK runs 1.36 on radials in a street car...that is a bit odd.
> 
> well done to all those who raced and hope all the breakages are quickly rectified. To those shouting from the sidelines...a little respect would be nice...or get out there and do better.


i do believe andy barnes was running 1.26 and 3x 1.28s 60fts


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

minifreak said:


> Sorry, and you are???



Does it matter who he is??......he speaks the truth and thats all that counts


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

bayside gtr said:


> i do believe andy barnes was running 1.26 and 3x 1.28s 60fts


thats getting out of the hole nicely...Godzilla Motorsport was running 1.23's on the 7.78 and 7.80 runs at Jamboree on a very good prep.


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

gspot10 said:


> a gtroc member.
> 
> 
> what is with all the bitching?
> ...


yes u got me, I'm so very jealous. 

as for 8.1 being a massive fail, it's not at all. It's a ****ing good time, but it is a fail when all we ever hear about is that "this weeknd we will do 7s" not only 7s but the imminent broken records! 

Just bored of the amount of pointless bigging up people seem to do! Let ur car or work do the talking, not u and your mates.


----------



## gspot10 (Sep 20, 2007)

Red R Racing said:


> a better comeback would have been..."im the g-spot...clearly you have no idea of what or where that is"




liked it red r.



i dont think the flla would know what one is! too busy being jealous of other people and theyre acheivements.

and typing stupid postd


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

The 7 will happen Rob - you just need a bit of luck & a cracking track.

for christ though stop putting a pile of pressure on yourselves by screaming from the rooftops that it's going to happen everytime you take thecar out .....

European Champions - sorry Rob - utter tosh !!
what championship is that then !! You refuse to line up in the HKS series, have NOT raced against any 7 sec cars over here in the UK, won no head to head races full stop so how the hell can you be champions ?? 

all of the racers in the HKS series race to try & win, sorry but you claiming to be European champions is laughable ! you may have run the quickest time over here for a GTR (against no one else, with no pressure on reaction times etc) but thats about it. In the HKS series, Aus & NZ everyone is racing - why dont you guys ?


i wasnt there as 350z in bits at the moment in the name of development & an HKS track is not the place for the 350z. The gtst is in bits waiting for methanol & a new turbo when funds allow.




tweenierob said:


> I get your point, at the end of the day we are european champions for a reason but that elusive 7 just aint happening.
> 
> Why wasnt you there today john?
> 
> Rob


----------



## gspot10 (Sep 20, 2007)

minifreak said:


> yes u got me, I'm so very jealous.
> 
> as for 8.1 being a massive fail, it's not at all. It's a ****ing good time, but it is a fail when all we ever hear about is that "this weeknd we will do 7s" not only 7s but the imminent broken records!
> 
> Just bored of the amount of pointless bigging up people seem to do! Let ur car or work do the talking, not u and your mates.





at least your admitting it lol

iv just been observing this thread and didnt like what i seen so wanted to give my 2 cents worth. 


but i do agree with letting the cars do the talking


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*bitching*

well in my opion for what its worth,full credit for achieving an 8.1,8.2. not any old car can just turn up and do that.its easy to slag people off instead of giving credit where credits due.at the end of the day arent we all petrol heads and there for be on the same side and showing some suport for peoples efforts is surly better than nit picking?well done to all you guys today and hope all brakages get sorted quickly so you can be back out again asap.respect:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

What can i say... Maybe 6 months ago there was a lot of talk about doing this and that. 
I'm pretty certain since then all that has been said is we are gonna go out and give it our all, either way fair enough. 
For the record twice we asked to run head to head today and both times we were told the other car didnt want to. 
U know we cant run in the hks series john, who should we run against? 

Rob


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

tweenierob said:


> I need a week with my family to catch up so time attack is out.
> Rob


Most sensible comment I have seen on this thread today.
I forgot this event was on today until I saw this thread.
Are you spectating next Sunday Rob. Much less stressful. I even get a tootle around the track and lunchtime:chuckle:


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Put a cage in over winter & job done you are in the HKS series next year if you want to - really not that difficult ! 
Even you must admit the satisfaction of running 7's winning races & potentially a round or the championship would taste a hell of a lot better then surely ? 

Shame you didnt get to line up against Andy but that's life to a degree. he has not raced for a long time & i don;t blame him when he's probably just wanting seat time etc.

Still it's your car & your cash so up to you guys, just takes the gloss of things though slightly when you are not racing against anyone properly & so much of the racing done properly involves reaction times etc.

The 7 i'm sure will be there next year & noone can knock the effort put in by you all .



tweenierob said:


> What can i say... Maybe 6 months ago there was a lot of talk about doing this and that.
> I'm pretty certain since then all that has been said is we are gonna go out and give it our all, either way fair enough.
> For the record twice we asked to run head to head today and both times we were told the other car didnt want to.
> U know we cant run in the hks series john, who should we run against?
> ...


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

tweenierob said:


> , likewise another one of my customers in his daily driver broke into the 9's today... ive never seen a smile like it!!
> 
> Thats what its all about, not snidey comments or forum rows... cars winning is what its about.
> 
> Rob


cracking time rob (unlucky maybe next year)


well done to you and your customer..

btw any info/pics on this 9 sec street car it sounds awesome.


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Sometimes its best to go about your business quietly and not say anything publicly before anything happens.

Oh and also to enjoy yourself too,no matter what the end result is.




Im quite surprised by the way this thread has developed now (whos got the biggest handbag).


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

trackday addict said:


> the satisfaction of running 7's winning races & potentially a round or the championship would taste a hell of a lot better?



I agree, proper drag racing is far more rewarding, getting records while winning races and championships is the ultimate for sure, it takes alot more team work with everyone having to get everything "just right" several times in a row over several different days on different tracks, if your better than everyone else doing their best to do the same thing in the same series, at the end of it all, then you are the Champion.

Shame there were some problems for some of you, including Ludders box :chairshot:chairshot but thats life when racing, better luck to all next time. 

Any vids of any of it?

Rob


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Congrats to Mick for a superb result with that 8.1 and to Rob and the TR racing team who should be applauded for their work with that car 
One thing this does highlight to me is just how phenominal John Bradshaws GTST is. I'm sure Mick will find that 7 second run next year, and I truly hope he does, but we'll never hear the last of it


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

well done mate. Anyone got a video of the days action


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

herman said:


> full credit for achieving an 8.1,8.2. not any old car can just turn up and do that.its easy to slag people off instead of giving credit where credits due


Absolutely, I fully agree with the basic statement you are making - the point missed is that if I understand correctly Mick stated to a newspaper that they were going to beat Heat Treatments time at that meet... as well as making out like Heat Treatments are somehow advantaged by the track that their record runs were done on etc.

Seriously, while the achievements are awesome its hard to leap up and down in support for people who are effectively talking down the accomplishments of those who have actually done the yards and proven themselves and as such deserve to be treated as a worthy target as opposed to making out like they were all but cheating and still will be an easy beat.. If Mick can't offer the same respect to people who have actually done what they set out to do, why give his team the same honour when he fell what is in effect MILES short of what he outright stated was going to happen this weekend.

Sorry guys, but it fully reminds me very much of a big highly anticipated boxing match in NZ that happened this weekend - so-called fight of the century between an up and comer and a veteran Kiwi boxer.... there was a lot of big words but when the event came, there was no competition and many say the fight should have been called off in the first round due to the hiding the new guy got.

No doubt there is a chance that there is a possibility that one day this car MIGHT get there but in the mean time all excuses aside, its an also ran and will be until its proven otherwise.


----------



## rb30r34 (Jun 30, 2008)

Lith said:


> Absolutely, I fully agree with the basic statement you are making - the point missed is that if I understand correctly Mick stated to a newspaper that they were going to beat Heat Treatments time at that meet... as well as making out like Heat Treatments are somehow advantaged by the track that their record runs were done on etc.
> 
> Seriously, while the achievements are awesome its hard to leap up and down in support for people who are effectively talking down the accomplishments of those who have actually done the yards and proven themselves and as such deserve to be treated as a worthy target as opposed to making out like they were all but cheating and still will be an easy beat.. If Mick can't offer the same respect to people who have actually done what they set out to do, why give his team the same honour when he fell what is in effect MILES short of what he outright stated was going to happen this weekend.
> 
> ...


Well said Lith, and to add to your last statement. If and when Mick and his car beat the HTL time and get the world record, which is still a very long way off as there is a huge difference between a 7 second pass and a mid 7, the Heat Treatments team will be straight back in the r32 going for the record again.

Reece and his family own one of NZ's top engineering companies, they employ some very clever people and have some very cool machines. There isn't much on that car that hasn't been modified by them in some way. This is part of what gives them the edge and some of the reason they got so far.

Beating their record would be a great achievement. Keeping that record for any period of time would be a far greater one.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Lith said:


> If Mick can't offer the same respect to people who have actually done what they set out to do, why give his team the same honour when he fell what is in effect MILES short of what he outright stated was going to happen this weekend.


I think you'll find that Mick has the greatest respect for anyone who's out there doing it and not sat behind a keyboard; between him and Rob I've never met 2 people who are so passionate about their sport. Everyone seems to get all upset about Mick's comments but it's all part of the game, 2 boxers were mentioned in the same circumstances and it's all about possitive mental attitude, if you've beaten yourself thinking you can't do something then what's the point trying. Mick is definitely not someone who's prepared to settle for second place and I could never imagine him saying at an event, "Right Rob, lets run several low 8's in a row and then see what happens..." A test run or 2 and it's game on, the 1/4 mile 'S curve' drift Mick did yesterday was testament to that, he's out there to win.




Lith said:


> No doubt there is a chance that there is a possibility that one day this car MIGHT get there but in the mean time all excuses aside, its an also ran and will be until its proven otherwise.


No doubt at all but there's no excuses been given other than a mechanical failure, there was no BS that this or that could have been better; yes the track wasn't the best it could have been but it still didn't stop the boys doing their thing and going all out to attack the world record - I'm sure everone will agree that an 8.1 with no gas is still a fantastic result for the day.

One thing I will add is that time and time again Rob does more than anyone could expect of not only a tuner but also a competetor. It's almost like there's several Rob's at the events as he's everywhere assisting customers and setting up Mick's car. Anyone and everyone passing wants his time and advice and he never says he's too busy to give help or advice of which all of his customers (and most of the general public on the day) will confirm.
I don't honestly know how Rob finds time at these events to run his own car, if it wasn't for the 'team spirit' of everyone who turns up and supports then the number of cars running would be far less.
I hope Rob takes his own advice and takes some truly deserved time off with the family.

One last thing; congrats to Shaggy (Rob) on the 9 mate, was a fantastic run and proved Harry's 'polish' theory wrong... :clap:


----------



## Tiger_kpt (Oct 1, 2008)

Just wanted to say well done Rob. :clap:

A time of 8.1, without gas, is a great accomplishment - 0.2 second off that and you're in the 7's!

Don't worry about the sh*tty comments made by the doubters and haters - there seems to be more and more of them on public forums these days. They are only after a "response" or "reaction" from you. 

I don't think there is anything wrong with publically announcing that you are aiming for 7's. 
Aiming high isn't a crime.
Being competative isn't a bad thing. 
It keeps it all interesting, sporting and some people work better under pressure, I know I do.

I was at the event myself going down the strip on RWYB, with my newly repaired and tuned fast road/steet R32 GTR yesterday, only a week after getting it back from TR Racing.

I was very pleased with the work that TR Racing did for me - which turned out to be alot more work than expected and all at very short notice too. 
I was very impressed with how my GTR performed down the strip as well - mine isn't the 9 second car BTW.

From personal experience, it is clear to me that Rob and TR Racing focus on their customers, putting them first, putting most of the available hours into them and their cars.

With all that taken into account, alongside all of the other daily general duties in life, this cannot leave a great deal of time free. It really is all relative - and a question of simple maths. 

To me, what you have accomplished so far with the limited amount of time that you have had is outstanding guys. There really isn't enough hours and minutes in a day!

Keep up the good work. I will certainly be watching this space!


----------



## max1 (Feb 24, 2002)

track was not very good ,no glue down ,but i still managed some 1.3 60fts and 9.2 sec passes leaving two lines of rubber virtually the whole track lol.was enough to win me the fac mod class and equal my pb at the pod .both mick and andy were struggling for grip so more to come from both these cars .


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

why does all the negativity and bitching always happen after an anticipated meet like this?? sometimes i get the feeling people are waiting for mick and rob to not do what they 'set out to do' (not 'promised') just so they can attack them. in my opinion those in the know that do this sort of thing can comment without looking stupid, others need to attempt a 7 or an 8 or even a 9 before being so judgemental. i have never tried for a 7,8 or 9 and so can only imagine how hard it must be!! i am a spectator.
as for saying that you should just keep quiet about what you want to do or who you want to be better than.... i think thats mental. if anything i think it should be encouraged more than it is. to use someone elses boxing analogy before a fight both guys tell everyone how theyre gonna mess the other guy up, they dont say how theyre gonna do their best but we shouldnt rely on them!! THIS IS ALL IN THE NAME OF ENTERTAINMENT!!!
i follow certain cars with interest with regards drag racing and personally if i hadnt herd who was attending yesterday or what they thought they might be able to do then i wouldnt have gone to pod. i would have just read about it on here. i dont go pod for the quality food you know.

i think 8.1 without the gas is superb mick, rob, TRracing..... well done.

also 

to the skinny guy in the grey 32..... well done

to ludders it was nice to meet you (i was the guy you spoke to in the grey hoodie with my girlfriend in red) bad luck mate with the input shaft.

to mick your enthusiasm and persevierence is comendable you understand racing and the problems you encounter so well. bad luck but please come back strong next year.

to rob bad luck with the cambelt, i missed your run in the morning. What time did you get??

kev :thumbsup:


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

Well done Mark - well deserved this year mate - plenty more to come as well next year 

Right - just in case people are thinking i'm having a pop for having a goes sake i am NOT !!

To start with to get a car to run 8.1's on an HKS track is some bloody good going, they are never the best when you have treaded tyre cars pulling up the glue. The commitment shown by Rob & Mick is also commendable & noone can knock it. Based on that commitment I have no doubt they will get to 7's - only a matter of time.

What I personally don't like is the fact that every single time the car is due out we get a pile of hype about it doing this & doing that - why not just turn up & do it ? the bottom line is that nearly 2 years later the car is still yet to run a 7. 
I don't get the European Champions bit - sorry but the car is not even entered into any championship so personally i find it disrespectful on those who have gone quicker, who do hold the records & who have won proper racing rounds or championships. Leon Green in his supra this year has won the HKS Pro class deservedly after countless 7.7's earlier in the year. Yes we have run quicker with a 7.68 but no we are not claiming anything relating to being champions - we got stuffed this year due to early breakages early on & have happily taken it on the chin with a view to improve the car for next year. To be a champion you have to be in it to win it !!. I would be the 1st to congratulate Mick & Rob if they won an HKS round !! 

I wanted to highlight the above as sometimes if you were a stranger logging on to this forum you would think that Mick, Rob & TR were the be all & end all in relation to drag racing in the UK which could not be further from the truth -The results are bloody impressive & something to be proud about but there are plenty of companies out there who have either gone quicker or work equally as hard or are as knowledgable but don't have a pro car & work with a street car etc. Maybe these other companies should shout about their achievements more but then suddenly the whole forum becomes an advertising page & maybe it's not their style !. What we have been getting for months now though is a steady stream of threads that basically amount to if you want a quick car you have to go to TR - i'm really bored of it now & a does of realism needs to be added. 

In terms of going from 8.1's to 7.57 there is a HUGE gap, i know it only seems like 0.6 but believe me that is NIGHT & DAY. We have been there & done that & there needs to be a dose of realism  What you will find is that eventually suddenly a 7.9 or 7.8 appears & jesus great celebrations ensue  Then you stop going any quicker & it's almost a brick wall, then you start breaking things on a regular basis as things are being stretched. Then you realise you have to change the spec to move it on again which starts the whole learning & development process off again. We are at 7.68 yet we absolutely make no reference to guaranteeing we will get past 7.57 - why because we know what a nightmare it was to get from 8.1 to 7.7 & then again from 7.7 to 7.6. Also HTL have fabulous knowledge & expertise & facilities on site - as soon as anyone gets really close or beats that time without a shadow of a doubt HTL will be back out will everything to go again. 

Anyhow enough rambling - a good result & bucket loads of effort to be applauded, a dose of realism needed and also recognition that others have gone quicker & work equally as hard. There are plenty of talented companies in the UK not just one, there are plenty of people killing themselves in all classes to improve their times - not just one. I would love to see several cars in the 7's - it all adds to the competition of making everyone improve.

Really my last word on it - if people want to throw this back or it gets worse in terms of forum then fine I'll leave everyone to it & not bother coming on. We are happy to let our car do the talking & let's be honest it's a hobby not a career so the forum should be all about banter & great spirit not about promoting one company down everyone else's throats.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

trackday addict said:


> We are happy to let our car do the talking & let's be honest it's a hobby not a career so the forum should be all about banter & great spirit not about promoting one company down everyone else's throats.


im too am not one to argue i agree with most that you have said but to be fair to TRracing it is their customers and their cars that do their promoting. i have never seem rob, justin or harry on here promoting other than their signature which surely is acceptable. all im saying is that its a shame its not all smiles and clapping after an event like japshow. 

kev


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

*Thank You TR Racing *

I wish people would stop being so negative on these forums. :chairshot

Anyways i just want to say well done to everybody on the day, was ALOT of effort put in by ALL teams and some bloody good results from it. 

I manage a new PB of 9.93 seconds in my road legal car with help of the TR Racing lads (MASSIVE thank you) it wouldn't of been poss without your knowledge and help.
Well done Mick as well that 8.1 was savage, very entertaning to watch :bowdown1:


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

ShaggyR32GTR said:


> I wish people would stop being so negative on these forums. :chairshot
> 
> Anyways i just want to say well done to everybody on the day, was ALOT of effort put in by ALL teams and some bloody good results from it.
> 
> ...


well done mate i was watching you eagerly you had a few VERY low 10s before cracking into the 9s. nice one mate, you too were very entertaining to watch:bowdown1:

kev


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

Cheers Kev  had a great day out and thats wot its ALL about. Well done to EVERYONE else, some really special cars out there :clap:


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

All that money out the window and no 7sec time to show for it  

Seriously though, impressive times in such heavy cars. Perhaps limits have been reached without serious weight trimming.......interesting times ahead.


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Well done Mick with the 8.1 and all the runs you had, not only was it very entertaining to watch but was wondering allday when you were going to start drag racing and stop with DWYB side...lol.

Also a Big well done to everyone else who ran yesterday.

As for all the TR haters, you guys need to get your arse to there premises within a few weeks before an event like this up until the final hour, as i wonder how Rob gets his own car to events to compete. I have been there many many times on a run up to an event and have seen what these guys are all about, to even think they had 1 personal and 2 customer cars running and even found time to work on a competitors car too which had called for a help at the last few days is crazy, but i know Rob to well and i know that "NO" and "I CANT" is not in his vocabulary.

Need to ask is there a new RK Tuning Vs TR Racing war started all of a sudden??? 
All i want to know has RK never had any failures in racing??? 
Every one has brakeges and component failures in racing its part of it, ask Ron as he would tell you the same as he has done alot of racing in his life.

Getting a bit boring with always the same people shouting out over and over again

Once again congrats to all who competed yesterday and for making it so entertaining to watch and hope next year is a much better one for everyone.

Cheers
Tony


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*GTR*

Hi All,

5 things from me as I dont get chance to be here much these days, splash and dash:

1/ We never had any intention (before or during) to race against anyone at this event.

2/ The track was very good, we had back to back 1.26/1.28 60ft times on just about every run within thous. of a second each time with no traction issues at all.

3/ Our problems were : Failing battery isolator which kept switching the car off under shock, dodgy air shift gas bottle resulting in a couple of runs without being able to change gear and finally a broken valve collett on the engine which caused no engine damage as such but was enough to put an end to our attempt at running quicker than previously as the valve wasnt working on a cylinder ( head off job to fix ).

4/ Our report can be found on our website here : News | Sumo Power | The UK's Number 1 for japanese performance parts

5/ Thank you to those who came out to watch the car, sorry to disappoint but hopefully our attempts at running in both lanes on one run was enough to entertain - I backed off over the centre lines as I thought I wouldnt record a time in the left lane if I kept going 

Ive robbed a picture I found on the Pod website below, if anyone has anymore I would love to see them, particularly of the lane changer 










The rest of the nonsense before/during/after on this thread : not interested 

Cheers, hope to be out again soon if time allows...

Andy


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

ShaggyR32GTR said:


> I wish people would stop being so negative on these forums. :chairshot
> 
> Anyways i just want to say well done to everybody on the day, was ALOT of effort put in by ALL teams and some bloody good results from it.
> 
> ...


awesome well done are were you running your every day alloys and tyres ?


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Well done to all the guys who took part and to Mick For his 8.1, nearly there mate.


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

I was intending to log in and justify my posts as a few beers and the Internet don't mix! Lol but the RK vs TR war annoyed me.
I think you'll find this has nothing to do with a TR vs RK war! So whereever u got that idea from u can file as stupid.

From my point is I'm bored of hearing that the white is this and the white is that! And before this weekend was the biggest of them all, not only 7s but a world record to boot! Rob and Mick would be best off just sitting back, do some tests then announce a 7 and so on! But my point was missed with the aid of a few beers lol 

If I don't come across as much sense it's cos I have no net and have to post on my I-phone :-( 

That's me done for now.


M19 GTR said:


> Well done Mick with the 8.1 and all the runs you had, not only was it very entertaining to watch but was wondering allday when you were going to start drag racing and stop with DWYB side...lol.
> 
> Also a Big well done to everyone else who ran yesterday.
> 
> ...


----------



## bayside gtr (Dec 24, 2005)

M19 GTR said:


> Well done Mick with the 8.1 and all the runs you had, not only was it very entertaining to watch but was wondering allday when you were going to start drag racing and stop with DWYB side...lol.
> 
> Also a Big well done to everyone else who ran yesterday.
> 
> ...



first of all there is no war between rk tuning and tr racing i asked a few questions about comments made, we rk tuning dont say our car is going to run this or do that we let our cars do the talking we have maintained johnny mckeowns car for 3 years now and we have won the hks street class for 3 years which is a good achievement if u ask me. to be honest we respect all drivers and there cars that run personnel best times and good luck to all those that have or do in the future. all i want to say is a very well done to johnny mckeown for running personnel best times this weekend 9.40 148mph saturday and 9.46 sunday at 152mph with 1.36 and 1.38 60 ft times,especially as the car weighs 1544kgs. and secondly want to say congratulations to malcolm lowe for running his pb in his rk tuning prepped r33 gtr running 640bhp full trimmed car cd player air con uk car weighing over 1700kg and hitting a 10.77 130mph with street tyres no launch control or line lock.:clap::clap:

RK TUNING :flame::clap::flame:


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Back down to earth with a bump. This weekend Rob you broke your cambelt and a colleague at work's daughter broke her neck in two place falling off a horse. The doctors say she "might" regain 85% movement.

Some things in life really are worth getting bent out of shape over, some things really arent. Go spend a nice week with the missus and the kids and congratulations on what you did achieve this weekend mate.

Hope to see you lads soon at TR,

Al


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Big inflatable boxing ring,giant sets of boxing gloves and both of you go at it to sort it out once and for all.

You,s are worse than an auld granny argueing with a shopkeeper over being short changed by a penny.


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

GTRSTILL said:


> Back down to earth with a bump. This weekend Rob you broke your cambelt and a colleague at work's daughter broke her neck in two place falling off a horse. The doctors say she "might" regain 85% movement.
> 
> Some things in life really are worth getting bent out of shape over, some things really arent. Go spend a nice week with the missus and the kids and congratulations on what you did achieve this weekend mate.
> 
> ...


I wish the girl a full and speedy recovery.Doctors tend to give worst case prognosis to a family when a serious accident occurs.
I,ve been through a similar situation in the recent past with a family member,and it does put life into a whole new perspective.

Anyway I hope the girl and her family will all pull through.

Regards.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

I think the journey is far from over. He told me today that the boy in the next bed has cancer of the spine.... aged 9 years old.


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Andy Barnes said:


> 5/ Thank you to those who came out to watch the car, sorry to disappoint but hopefully our attempts at running in both lanes on one run was enough to entertain - I backed off over the centre lines as I thought I wouldnt record a time in the left lane if I kept going


Awesome, sounds like a good start out fullstop - let alone with you having a decent break from the drivers seat  I have been hoping for a while to hear about Fuujin hitting the track again as it definitely seems to have the goods, its definitely going to be one to watch! 

Look forward to hearing how fast it goes


----------



## Heat Treatments (Jan 11, 2009)

trackday addict said:


> Well done Mark - well deserved this year mate - plenty more to come as well next year
> 
> Right - just in case people are thinking i'm having a pop for having a goes sake i am NOT !!
> 
> ...


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

This says it all for me.

"We were there for 3 weeks in total,in that time we made a total of 28 full track passes.
25 of those passes were 7 sec passes."


I think the only car that will ever beat the H.T world record is the H.T car itself .No one else will ever touch it.Total respect.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Heat Treatments said:


> We as a team know how hard it is to achevive those sort of times with a GTR.
> To give every some idea of what needed when we ran our car in ausie to run the 7 .57 pass..
> We were there for 3 weeks in total,in that time we made a total of 28 full track passes.
> 25 of those passes were 7 sec passes,and were run at two comp meetings along with having the track booked and fully prepped on thurs mid week meetings.
> ...


Great post HTL, I've seen your car develop over many years and even had my pit next to yours all last season, I know how much hard work, time, money and development it took to get 7s from my 240z and tbh I can't even begin to imagine the "behind the scenes" work and development you guys must have put in to get the results you have. :bowdown1::bowdown1:

A 7 of any kind in a GTR is a massive deal and its clearly not handed out to just anyone, look at Glen Suckling, he's been trying for a few years now and for the last 2 years or so he's been stuck at 8.0s, I have MASSIVE respect for him, I've seen him run, he has lots of power and balls of steal, the point is, he still hasn't quite got that 7 after alot of attempts which must be extreemly frustrating.

Personally I wish Mick and TR the best of luck but I'm with JB on this one, keep it quiet, do your hard yards, enter some proper race meetings/series so you can get real experience with actual racing, learn to burnout, stage and cut lights properly, having a quick time slip is cool and no-one can deny you the time but its not real drag racing IMHO.

IMHO, When you can run several 7s back to back in competition with no problems (with the real pressure that goes along with it) win some rounds with no problems with the car, THEN your in a position to say your going to TRY and break the world record.

Untill then, publicly saying your going to "smash the world record" and your "100% sure you will do it" and on a particular day to boot, is just plain crazy.

Once again, its just my opinion, everyone has one and I wish Mick and Tweenie the best of luck firstly getting a 7, then running several 7s in a row, then looking at having a go at the world recod.

In the mean time, I wish Glen the best of luck at beating Mick to it and I wish Reece the best of luck in putting that world record even further out of reach of everyone else, much respect to all :bowdown1::bowdown1:.

Rob


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

Irish GTR said:


> This says it all for me.
> 
> "We were there for 3 weeks in total,in that time we made a total of 28 full track passes.
> 25 of those passes were 7 sec passes."
> ...


Mark Jacobsen is the only 'real' contender at the present...he is only 2/10ths off Reece and we have just put the car on a diet of titanium this and carbon fibre that. RIPPY Rob you are spot on...TRY is a good word to use...to come out in the media (now ive read the article) and say you are "100% sure" you will break the record is very silly. Mark ran 7 seven second passes at Jamboree got into the final and won the event...thats racing. Most of the runs were 7.8's with a best of 7.78. This is a car thats going faster everytime it see's the track. We are not saying it will take the title...but should not be far off...Stay tuned.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gchTFl2eATA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhDidlxZTM4&feature=related


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Sorry, forgot about Mark, yes, IMO he is the only one in a position to be of any threat in the near future.

Rob


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Sorry, forgot about Mark, yes, IMO he is the only one in a position to be of any threat in the near future.
> 
> Rob


And he also has an advantage that his home track is a special 'low alititude' one.


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

minifreak said:


> I was intending to log in and justify my posts as a few beers and the Internet don't mix! Lol but the RK vs TR war annoyed me.
> I think you'll find this has nothing to do with a TR vs RK war! So whereever u got that idea from u can file as stupid.
> 
> From my point is I'm bored of hearing that the white is this and the white is that! And before this weekend was the biggest of them all, not only 7s but a world record to boot! Rob and Mick would be best off just sitting back, do some tests then announce a 7 and so on! But my point was missed with the aid of a few beers lol
> ...


If a few beers will effect what you are going to post to the point you will regret later, then dont.

Why come across so negative towards TR??? I have seen a few slight digs towards TR lately. If you dont like the banter on a forum dont read the threads, i dont sit here reading every post and start moaning about it.

Tony


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

bayside gtr said:


> first of all there is no war between rk tuning and tr racing i asked a few questions about comments made, we rk tuning dont say our car is going to run this or do that we let our cars do the talking we have maintained johnny mckeowns car for 3 years now and we have won the hks street class for 3 years which is a good achievement if u ask me. to be honest we respect all drivers and there cars that run personnel best times and good luck to all those that have or do in the future. all i want to say is a very well done to johnny mckeown for running personnel best times this weekend 9.40 148mph saturday and 9.46 sunday at 152mph with 1.36 and 1.38 60 ft times,especially as the car weighs 1544kgs. and secondly want to say congratulations to malcolm lowe for running his pb in his rk tuning prepped r33 gtr running 640bhp full trimmed car cd player air con uk car weighing over 1700kg and hitting a 10.77 130mph with street tyres no launch control or line lock.:clap::clap:
> 
> RK TUNING :flame::clap::flame:


Never said your customers cars or any of Rons cars are not what they are or could not perform. At the end of the day if any of your cars had a mechanical failure you wouldnt catch Rob or Mick on here slating you or throwing snidey comments towards your efforts if anything they would probably be the first to say how sorry they felt towards your problems and if there was anything they could do to help it would be there and all you would need to do is ask.

I dont work for TR Racing, but they are very good friends to me and hate hearing people taking the piss out of there efforts especially after all the hard work and hours they put in.

Tony


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

M19 GTR said:


> If a few beers will effect what you are going to post to the point you will regret later, then dont.
> 
> Why come across so negative towards TR??? I have seen a few slight digs towards TR lately. If you dont like the banter on a forum dont read the threads, i dont sit here reading every post and start moaning about it.
> 
> Tony


I don't regret anthing mate, but I knew I'd get a backlash from the"TR crew"!

I've explained my beef in this thread, but if u wanna discuss my other beefs, then feel free to drop me a pm!

Greg


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

minifreak said:


> II knew I'd get a backlash from the"TR crew"!


ex pt crew you mean


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

I'm a bit lost on something here.

The daily mirror put out a story for the readers stating mick was going to break the record 100% win everything amen, that is what he said... You dont see them writing that kerry katona went to the shops to buy some bicarbonate of soda to bake some cakes, more like she is trying to cover up her crackhead lifestyle and that the bicarb was really a sack of charlie 

Having read back through a few threads and posts all i can see is that Mick and rob have posted that they will give it there all. Its been a ****in long time since there has been any posts about definately running 7's or definately breaking records.
The only posts i could see about any definates are from other people bringing up the past? Mick makes it into the daily mail and posts what they wrote, ever enthusiastic as he is.
Texts saying that it belittles anyone who has run 7's or companies alos out there trying is rubbish, its all about hype and motivation.

If everyone quit bring up posts from the past then all you would really read is that Mick/TR et al are giving it their all to try and move the goalposts.


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

I think alot of people on here are missing the point . Anyone who has met Mick personally and away from this forum will understand. For those who are still confused please see below.

*Definition of Banter*

*ban·ter (bntr)*
n.
Good-humored, playful conversation.
v. ban·tered, ban·ter·ing, ban·ters 
v.tr.
To speak to in a playful or teasing way.
v.intr.
To exchange mildly teasing remarks.


----------



## Tommy F (Oct 31, 2005)

bayside gtr said:


> snapped cam belt not the first time is it rob


bayside gtr yes by the look of it the timing belt did snap on his OS 3L engine, not a lot you can do about that is there, but i bet Rob had plenty oil in his engine not like a red R32 at totb that run its OS 3L crankshaft doing a burnout with low oil in it a few yrs back.

all tuners have problems so please remember that :GrowUp:


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Tommy F said:


> bayside gtr yes by the look of it the timing belt did snap on his OS 3L engine, not a lot you can do about that is there, but i bet Rob had plenty oil in his engine not like a red R32 at totb that run its OS 3L crankshaft doing a burnout with low oil in it a few yrs back.
> 
> all tuners have problems so please remember that :GrowUp:



My point exactly.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

minifreak said:


> I don't regret anything mate, but I knew I'd get a backlash from the"TR crew"!


The word 'crew' indicates plural Greg, only Tony (as a friend of Rob, not just a customer) has expressed his own opinion regarding your specific comments, therefore your generalisation is uncalled-for and unnecessary to get your point across. Rob at TR has many satisfied customers; some sing it from the roof tops whilst others don't say a word, the same goes for Ron at RK I’m sure. The thing is I don’t see anyone generalising Ron’s customers into a stereotype which could easily be done to lower the tone as you have.

Let us know when/if you're going to run your car at an event and you'll soon see first hand the kind of commitment these guys give to support anyone and everyone. Don't have a positive mental attitude towards your expectant result though as that's obviously frowned upon judging by your comments.

It's racing boys, things break and as HTL says - everything has to come together all at once for a perfect run, doesn't mean the car isn't capable of a good result worthy of being excited about...


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

Nismoalex said:


> I think alot of people on here are missing the point . Anyone who has met Mick personally and away from this forum will understand. For those who are still confused please see below.
> 
> *Definition of Banter*


Yep, I know banter - most of us do it  I see you Banter, and raise you:
_*state⋅ment  [steyt-muhnt]* –noun - a communication or declaration in speech or writing, setting forth facts, particulars, etc. _

He made a statement to a publication which will be read by thousands of people who do not know Mick personally, or any of the other people or their backgrounds - and stated that Heat Treatments times were done on a "special" dragstrip as though it was almost like an artificially controlled environment built to make this GTR do a time beyond what it would otherwise be able to do, then additionally to that he said he was going to 100% beat it this weekend just past.

There will be thousands out there who don't follow drag racing who will have been painted the picture that there is some bunch of people in NZ who have claimed a shallow record and this big professional bunch in the UK are going to do it properly and with ease.... whilst most of us who know better realise that if Heat Treatments had secretly shown up to run heads up against the Gaijin, it would have been a one car race. 

Not discrediting Tweenie, or the car, or what the team have achieved with it - its very impressive but you gotta expect a dig if you're going to make huge claims very publicly that you can't live up to. Seeing as you are keen to state you are going to run faster than mid 7s - you should take a trip down to the downhill side of the planet and see what 7s GTRs are like sometime, its something to behold... its a whole different level to low 8s.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Lith said:


> whilst most of us who know better realise that if Heat Treatments had secretly shown up to run heads up against the Gaijin, it would have been a one car race.


Are you trying to claim that Heat Treatments have never suffered a failure whilst racing? Or that the likelyhood of them having a failure in a race against Gaijin is zero? Laughable with too many varients to even begin to imagine.

Now you're getting as bad as Mick according to your own 'statement'.


----------



## Dynamix (Nov 1, 2007)

To be fair heat treatments are and have been running consitant sub 7 second passes, 25or so they said from memory and for quite some time. Despite the failures in the _past_ that thay have had, HTL obviosuly have thier car at a level and consistancy above all other competation to be where they are, plain facts. Failures happen yes, but one car is consistant and proven and has the records, the other has not, _yet_.


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Ok, I really can't be bothered now, ive said my piece and I'm not gunner sit here and be ganged up on. So while my iPhone is still in tact I'll leave it be.
But if you want to carry a discussion on with me, then feel free to drop me a pm! Very much like another member has! Lol

cheers

Greg


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

To be honest it aint a Discussion and i dont want to crap Mick's thread anymore.

Tony


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Koichi san @ Duke says Good Job & well done

and recommends these guys for gears

LIBERTYS SKYLINE RB25 RB26 TRANSMISSIONS


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Thread clean up or thread lock anyonme?

Its getting silly and pointless now.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i won't lock it unless Rob and co want it locked

hopefully people are mature enough to to get back on topic.

Congrats on the times guys

Mook


----------



## richy (Feb 6, 2005)

And this is how a grown up answers a thread like this -




Andy Barnes said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 5 things from me as I dont get chance to be here much these days, splash and dash:
> 
> ...


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

*back on topic*

i would appreciate it if people could help me out a little.

does anyone have footage of the fuujin run 'changing lanes'??

what time did tweenie run in the morning??

thanks guys

kev:thumbsup:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Here is a vid of the 8.2 run as you will here i clipped the gear change button form 3rd straight to 4th what a nober.

Anyway a great video made by Blackett Photography. I am sure the car will come back stronger next year and I promise not to tell anyone when we are running again:chairshot

I enjoyed the day and want to thank Rick and Santa Pod personally for having me there after a few hot headed moments Thank you

Massive thank you to TR Racing again for all the efforts.

Them 7's don't come easy in a GTR.

Onwards and upwards, We have got the winter to sort a few bits out.

Lets try and keep this thread a nice one please:bowdown1:.

Anyway the vid of the 8.2 Run with 150 noz .

YouTube - Mick Begley Gaijin Japshow Finale 2009 8.0s @ 170mph

And the 8.1 run with 50 noz.

YouTube - Mick Begley Gaijin Japshow Finale 2009 8.1s @ 169 mph

Mick.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice runs Mick, well done.

I can't stop laughing at Rob running in on your vid and especially on Shaggy's one with his arms flapping about like a little girl, hahahaha, I've had a really pants day but that's made me laugh, good $hit 

Rob...Suzy's going to rip the hell out of you tomorrow !


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

m6beg said:


> Here is a vid of the 8.2 run as you will here i clipped the gear change button form 3rd straight to 4th what a nober.
> 
> Anyway a great video made by Blackett Photography. I am sure the car will come back stronger next year and I promise not to tell anyone when we are running again:chairshot
> 
> ...




Nice one mick.

finally some real good quaity videos from the pod, well done blackett photography.:clap:

kev


----------



## Red R Racing (Aug 22, 2009)

matt j said:


> Are you trying to claim that Heat Treatments have never suffered a failure whilst racing? Or that the likelyhood of them having a failure in a race against Gaijin is zero? Laughable with too many varients to even begin to imagine.
> 
> Now you're getting as bad as Mick according to your own 'statement'.


yeah i personally attended a meet in NZ at Taupo that isnt even a real drag strip...the car smashed the front diff at 3/4 track and split the sump.

the time...7.77

got to meet Reece, Kevin and the team, they gave us full access to their car and pit and joined us at 'The Shed' afterwards for tequila's. Top car and great bunch of guys. Reece's lack of ego surely makes the car go faster as he doesnt have to carry it down the strip with him...hehe.


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

Snowfiend said:


> Nice runs Mick, well done.
> 
> I can't stop laughing at Rob running in on your vid and especially on Shaggy's one with his arms flapping about like a little girl, hahahaha, I've had a really pants day but that's made me laugh, good $hit
> 
> Rob...Suzy's going to rip the hell out of you tomorrow !


LMAO!! 

Oz


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

matt j said:


> Are you trying to claim that Heat Treatments have never suffered a failure whilst racing? Or that the likelyhood of them having a failure in a race against Gaijin is zero?


Sure they've had failiers, we all have, I think what he's trying to say is that with what they have now (after 6 or 7 years of development), chances are HT could come along, turn the power down by about 500hp, run a soft clutch and still run consistant 7s.

I can say from personal experience the difference between a 8.1 and a 7.8 is MASSIVE, to get the 7.8s we ran less power off the line, then upped the power by around 300hp from 100ft till mid track then backed it off a little towards then end to try and stop wheelspin and the feeling of the 7.8 was just worlds apart from the 8.1s.

When you have done 7.8s and then do a 8.1 you swear it was a 9 it feels that much slower, honestly, its just crazy how slow a 8.1 feels after doing 7.8s, I'm sure Reece, JB and Mark Jabcobson etc will tell you the same thing.

I can't even imagine what a 7.5 must feel like compared to a 7.8 and but I can begin to apreciate the huge difference in power, clutch and suspension tuning that would be required to get it.

I think some people just think of it like this "Its only 1/2 a second, how hard can it be?" Trust me, my experience is nothing compared to Reece and HT and I still know full well 1/2 a second is HUGE when your down to these times and it still takes a massive amount of work just to chip away 10ths at a time.

Then, once you have a semi reliable 7 second car, its no-where near over, you still have to race the other guy and actually beat him to the finish line, I can also confirm Reece is killer on the tree, so based on all of the above combined I would have no dought Reece could come to the uk, de-tune the hell out of his car and still clean up.

I'm sure Mick will run 7s and I'm also sure once he runs down around 7.5 to 7.6, if he looks back on this, he too will agree that the development, time, money, hp, transmission and suspension work that has gone into his car is in another league to where its at now.

Rob


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Rob I agree with you 100%

The difference in power when i messed up the gear change in the 8.2 run on Sunday was unreal.

I totally understand what you are saying.

I don't think people really understand the meaning of power and the balls to keep the car in one piece until the end of the quarter, Lift off and its game over. Well that was my experience this weekend she was all over the place.

Once you go over a certain bhp things change as the top GTR boys know.

I loved every minute of the weekend it was such a good buzz

All the hype made it better

I have the very biggest respect for HTL and the top five GTR's in the world.

Now we need to do a Top 10 GTR world times to keep the hype up.:clap:

You never know Reece I might get three weeks off work lol

Mick.


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Jeeeeeeeeeezzz i must stop running in public 

R.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

tweenierob said:


> Jeeeeeeeeeezzz i must stop running in public
> 
> R.


You did!! LOL:chuckle::chuckle:

Along with many others including me:flame:


.


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

tweenierob said:


> Jeeeeeeeeeezzz i must stop running in public
> 
> R.


Good call you finaly realised...PMSL

Tony


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

Ludders said:


> You did!! LOL:chuckle::chuckle:
> 
> Along with many others including me:flame:
> 
> ...




lol... subtle

k


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

haha looks like i missed an interesting day out! 

damn it!

must definately make it to the next event! cant believe it stripped 3rd again  hope can be sorted quicker this time. any ideas how to stop it happening without potential clutch slipping to sort it out?

Mick mate big respect to you and your cohones! i would love to drive a car to that limit (obviously on an airfield would be preferable! haha the wider the road the better!)

Andy unlucky but well done at the same time! good to see the car out again and cant wait until it comes out again!

Rob  have had a hard time but i know you will get over it in 2 seconds and go back to working on customers cars, standard really viewed from my own eyes! Massive respect to anyone doing jobs like that no matter what garage they work at.

Soooo when can i have a bigger engine? 

John B i cannot wait to see your new zed out and will be good to see the GTST out again as well! Jealousy doesnt even describe my feelings towards you!

Shaggy AWESOME run mate!!! that is amazing! you have hardly had the car and in 9's already, simply mental! fair play mate! saw you at santa pod once and car is a demon, love it!

Mixed up post but meh cant be bothered to do more than one! 

Chris


----------



## Tommy F (Oct 31, 2005)

Ludders said:


> The most powerful RB30 in Europe!
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ludders how do you know this ??????????????

i can think of 2 r32 that could have more power


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Tommy F said:


> Ludders how do you know this ??????????????
> 
> i can think of 2 r32 that could have more power


Aren't they both bigger than RB30 though Tommy?
If so, he could have a valid claim...


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Tommy F said:


> Ludders how do you know this ??????????????
> 
> i can think of 2 r32 that could have more power


No one has ever proved different Tommy. Can you??

My car has run 9.46 over the 1/4 mile weighing 1740kgs. Best speed on the 1/4 to date is 156mph.

Put that in your calculator then show me what you are challenging my claim with.

Jeff.


----------



## major beeftank (Apr 23, 2008)

Did they seize the worlds fastest rb30?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

matt j said:


> Aren't they both bigger than RB30 though Tommy?
> If so, he could have a valid claim...


Interesting, Which 32s have motors bigger than RB30 and whats their weight V mph figures like?

I'm sure Jeff would have been pretty confident of his claim before posting it in his signature but if its not correct let him know.

Rob


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Interesting, Which 32s have motors bigger than RB30 and whats their weight V mph figures like?


Perhaps Tommy can clarify but I was under the impression that he was making reference to OS Giken RB31.5 engines in comparison to Jeff's Nissan RB30 engine?


----------



## Lith (Oct 5, 2006)

How much power have the ones in question been making? What times are the cars doing?


----------



## pdtuning (Nov 7, 2009)

Guys here the vid of swaping lanes i took while helping Andy and the guys at Sumo Power over that weekend.
Pete

YouTube - Fuujin swapping lanes


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

pdtuning said:


> Guys here the vid of swaping lanes i took while helping Andy and the guys at Sumo Power over that weekend.
> Pete
> 
> YouTube - Fuujin swapping lanes


LOL, could of been nasty tho if someone was running in the other lane. 

How come he seemed so slow to come off the throttle? Or is the sound a bit behind on the video? It sounds like he still had the throttle full down while crossing the centre line? 

Or was the throttle stuck on or something daft?


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

I heard a rumor that gaijin up for sale now?


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

well i heard a rumour that your a little behind on the times:chuckle:

not my place to say though 

kev:thumbsup:


----------



## 95GTR600 (Jun 24, 2008)

pdtuning said:


> Guys here the vid of swaping lanes i took while helping Andy and the guys at Sumo Power over that weekend.
> Pete
> 
> YouTube - Fuujin swapping lanes


thanks for the video.


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Irish GTR said:


> I heard a rumor that gaijin up for sale now?


Very old news and it sold ages ago, It'd be great to see the new owner out there this season carrying on where Mick left off. :squintdan

Rob


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Very old news and it sold ages ago, It'd be great to see the new owner out there this season carrying on where Mick left off. :squintdan
> 
> Rob


Who bought it then??


----------

